# Moving back to Michigan...Where are the good Halloween Neighborhoods?



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

So, strange question, I know, but my family is most likely moving back to Michigan after 5 years in Kansas. I'll be splitting time working between Novi and Auburn Hills, so I'm curious if anyone has any insight or suggestions on good towns/neighborhoods for families, where Halloween decorating is acceptable and there are a good number of kids around. We've been lucky in Kansas to get upwards of 400 kids every year, but it seems like all anyone does in Johnson County is make babies, so there is no shortage of kids around here. But I know from talking to my parents in Utica, MI that there are virtually no kids in their neighborhood anymore. 

So, fellow Michiganders in the Southeast of the state, got any suggestions for where to look to settle down when we move back?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

hmmmmm, always need a good neighbor.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd take note of what people are doing in Johnson County and start making some babies of your own. That would at least be a start. I wouldn't say to jump right in at 400, but half a dozen would give you a good begining point. And just keep growing from there. Good luck and Congrats on the move.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I used to live in Bloomfield Hills. It is almost smack dab in the middle of Novi and Auburn Hills. *Lots of families and kids*! Good luck on your move.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey! I live in Utica! We may have had 50 kids last year, but I am the only one who decorates on my very dark street. 

Try Romeo - that is the home of Tillson Street & it is the most amazing Halloween place ever! The entire street is all big old Victorian houses and they all go nuts at Halloween! People drive in from all over to see this street.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

lisa48317 said:


> Hey! I live in Utica! We may have had 50 kids last year, but I am the only one who decorates on my very dark street.
> 
> Try Romeo - that is the home of Tillson Street & it is the most amazing Halloween place ever! The entire street is all big old Victorian houses and they all go nuts at Halloween! People drive in from all over to see this street.


 Yeah, I went and visited Tilson Street a few years ago. I actually did joke with my wife about moving out there for that very reason! LOl! Maybe we'll have to find you when we move back. It may be September or so, which is prime build time and we'll be living with my parent's in Utica for a while so probably no Halloween decorating for us this year.

@ Halloween Lady, that's a definite possibility we're looking at. Bloomfield, Birmingham, Southfield...I like the Bloomfield area for sure.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

im in chesterfield township North East of Detroit, North of Mt. Clemens South of Port Huron. Lots of kids and family I get 200 - 300 each year


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

just and FYI - I'm helping out the fire dept this year. they bring in about 3000.


Brooklyn, Clark Lake, Lake Columbia - all in columbia township.

Did I mention about 3000 ToTers?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Lol! Jeff, that is pretty amazing! I think that's a bit far from where I would need to be though. I will have plenty of time this fall to drive around and peruse the neighborhoods as research for next year. No big display for us this year with the temporary move to the parents' house.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Well I live in Allen Park but run my yard haunt in Melvindale, and I love it here for Halloween.


----------

